# Callus eliminator



## bronze_chiqz (Jun 13, 2007)

Has anytone tried this before?

Emerican Callus Eliminator

Im so tempted and in a mission of having kissable feet!!






my callus is soooo thick and rough and often got caught with my attires, bedsheets, carpet!!!

I really envy those with soft feet..im doing all my best going pedi every week and rubbing lotions/oils every nite , you tell me and tired of it...

I saw this online and wondering if it works? Any other suggestion in order to remove those stubborn callus and make feet softer?


----------



## mossaenda (Jun 13, 2007)

Rubbing a good lotion on your feet before bed helps a lot so if you work to make this a nightly habit it will help keep your feet pretty, i also rub a bit of vaseline on the most callous prone areas after i put on the lotion. Another thing i do is I keep a pumice stone in the shower, that way i can give my feet a quick buff..i do it one of twice a week.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jun 13, 2007)

Not sure if that works or not. Make a habit of using those sandpaper type things for scrubbing your feet and they also have a cheese grater looking type things and then lotion up afterwards. Just a few minutes before bed will help you have sweet feet all year round.


----------



## Pat01 (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes it helps if you apply as the directions say, I have found soaking the feet in warm water and add whole milk, acids in the milk help with callus's also, and then this, and file, file, file and rinse. and apply lotion/oil to feet.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 24, 2007)

This is the callus remover that we use in our salon and it works EXCELLENT with a nice scrubber. The State Board banned the razor's in the salon and people witch and complain that we will not use the razor on them and by the time the pedicure is over and I've used this on them they don't have much to say about it any more. They LOVE it better than the razor. I just rub it on the bottoms of the feet and allow it to soak for a few minutes and then I scrub with a buffing block and it works GREAT! I definitely recommend getting it... I brought some home so I can use personally. If you do get it, make sure you use gloves when you put it on your feet... it irritates my hands, but it never bothers anyones feet.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 24, 2007)

I have the razor at home but i always say no to using them in the nail salon. Im scared of them using it on me.


----------



## cherie (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't think using a gadget with a blade is a good idea. It does slice the callus off, but then the callus will grow again, and may even be thicker. This is what I do, which I learned after observing different pedicurists on how they give me a foot spa.

Instead of using a razor I use a foot paddle. The one I have is by Body Shop; it has a wooden handle and sandpaper pads on both sides.

I soak my feet in a basin of water, to which I've added a handful of home-made foot soak salts (I make my own). I let my feet soak for about 20 minutes. Then I rub the paddle on my feet, one foot at a time. I've found that the longer I rub my feet with the paddle, more dry/dead skin comes off. I do this (rubbing) for about 20 minutes per foot, occasionally wetting the paddle with water. I usually do the most rubbing on my soles and the underpart of the big toe. After this, I dry my feet and put lotion all over them.

At night before I sleep, I put a glycerin-vaseline mixture on my feet (something I learned from an African doctor friend), and go to sleep with socks on. The next day my feet are sooooo soft





You can do the foot soaking once a month or every two weeks, and the glycerin-vaseline balm every night if your callus is really bad.

Lavender foot soak salt:

In a wide-mouthed bottle mix together 1/2 cup sea salt or rock salt and about 3 drops each of lavender and peppermint essential oils. You can also use epsom salt. Cover and let this stay for about 2 days before using, to let the oils infuse into the salt. To use, add a handful to your soak water.

Glycerin-Vaseline foot balm:

To about 1/8 cup vaseline or petroleum jelly, add 1 tablespoon of glycerin. Mix very well, until the glycerin is incorporated into the vaseline. Slather some all over your feet at night before you sleep, and sleep with socks on.

I hope this helps


----------

